# always roaming?



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

i flashed the newest update to cm10 yesterday. i could not get any signal so i flashed back to the first stable release that was working fine before. then i realized my camera wasnt working. tried all the basic troubleshooting steps with no avail. so i then proceed to wipe data/cache/dalvik, reinstall and reboot. now im stuck at the activation screen with roaming. help me!!!!!!!

also i have a mac not windows so i cant flash back to stock and reroot via odin. unless i can do it via mobile.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Try post #2.


----------

